# Neymar al PSG. Ci siamo. Stipendio da 40 mln all'anno.



## admin (21 Luglio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.



no ma che veramente il PSG spenderà 222 milioni e 40 netti a stagione? In 5 anni è una operazione da 620 milioni per un solo giocatore!! Questa è follia, bisogna fermare questo scempio come è stato fatto ad un certo punto nella NBA.

Se questa operazione va in porto siamo di fronte ad una nuova era del calcio, in cui certi giocatori non potrà prenderli più nessuno. Che schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> no ma che veramente il PSG spenderà 222 milioni e 40 netti a stagione? In 5 anni è una operazione da 620 milioni per un solo giocatore!! Questa è follia, bisogna fermare questo scempio come è stato fatto ad un certo punto nella NBA.
> 
> Se questa operazione va in porto siamo di fronte ad una nuova era del calcio, in cui certi giocatori non potrà prenderli più nessuno. Che schifo.



incredibile , assurdo schifoso e non morale tutto questo.


----------



## juventino (21 Luglio 2017)

Sono completamente pazzi.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.



Incredibile... poi secondo me il Barca va su Dembelè, meglio di Dybala


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2017)

Spero che non vadano a riempire di soldi i gobbi per prendere quel sopravvalutato.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.



"Rubare" un giocatore ad un club dell'establishment europeo, rompendo il patto non scritto di non belligeranza, è un atto che il Qatar pagherà caro. Già sono isolati a livello internazionale per via dei fondi ad Isis, con questo atto di sfida si sono scavati la fossa da soli nel calcio che conta.


----------



## juventino (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che non vadano a riempire di soldi i gobbi per prendere quel sopravvalutato.



Può non piacere, ma per la Juve la cessione di Dybala sarebbe un disastro totale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2017)

Ma seriamente?


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. *Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.*



queste due operazioni spaccheranno il mercato.


----------



## mrsmit (21 Luglio 2017)

Ho il sentore che prenderanno Aube per sostituire Neymar.


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2017)

Follia.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2017)

Sfizi da ricchi.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Luglio 2017)

Follia pura


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Luglio 2017)

La Uefa dovrebbe intervenire invece di inventarsi pagliacciate come il fair play finanziario che non rispetta nessuno.


----------



## Il Genio (21 Luglio 2017)

Tutto a causa di Messi, grave errore del Barça.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tutto a causa di Messi, grave errore del Barça.



il Barça non riuscirà ad andare mai oltre Messi.
E quando Messi finirà, il Barça tornerà ad essere la società mediocre che è sempre stata, soprattutto in ambito Europeo...


----------



## Il Genio (21 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il Barça non riuscirà ad andare mai oltre Messi.
> E quando Messi finirà, il Barça tornerà ad essere la società mediocre che è sempre stata, soprattutto in ambito Europeo...



E' stato la loro fortuna e sarà la loro rovina, nel suo piccolino-ino-ino un po' come con Totti a Roma.


----------



## Gatto (21 Luglio 2017)

Se questo trasferimento si realizzerà non so se considerare più assurda la valutazione di Neymar o quella di Dybala. Ad interpretarla a posteriori ora capisco perchè la Juve si è buttata su Bernardeschi.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E' stato la loro fortuna e sarà la loro rovina, nel suo piccolino-ino-ino un po' come con Totti a Roma.



gli hanno dato 30cucuzze all'anno al vecchio cuore blaugrana...
il migliore del mondo, per carità, però si condanneranno con le loro stesse mani


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2017)

infiniti soldi buttati per poi continuare a non vincere nulla di serio


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> infiniti soldi buttati per poi continuare a non vincere nulla di serio



eh calma... O'Ney è un fattore... ti cambia la squadra...
Neymar-Cavani è roba favolosa...
Se fa sto colpo, il PSG si candida veramente per la vittoria finale della Champions...
Ovviamente non deve perdere pezzi importanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può non piacere, ma per la Juve la cessione di Dybala sarebbe un disastro totale.



Non lo venderete mai , detto questo se dovesse partire immagino la sede della juve bruciare tempo zero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2017)

Sarà immorale, ma è una dimostrazione di forza da parte del PSG. Il Barcellona voleva prendergli il loro miglior centrocampista e finisce invece per perdere il giocatore che avrebbe dovuto raccogliere l'eredità di Messi. Poi possiamo disquisire sull'etica di questa operazione, ma Neymar il Barcellona non lo sostituirà facilmente. È tra quei pochi giocatori al mondo che spostano gli equilibri.


----------



## krull (21 Luglio 2017)

Mi suona strano Dybala...è un doppione di Messi ma scarso...se davvero dovesse accadere un simile terremoto penso che prenderebbero prima di subito Dembelè e Dele Alli. Verratti no di sicuro dopo che è passato con Raiola. Onestamente bisogna che UEFA e FIFA mettano un freno a questi ingaggi perchè non può essere sostenibile una cosa del genere e rischia di consegnare il calcio nelle mani di 2/3 persone in tutto il globo. Politicamente diventiamo terreno di conquista per nazioni piuttosto equivoche (Qatar, emirati arabi). Preoccupante.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che non vadano a riempire di soldi i gobbi per prendere quel sopravvalutato.



Da un lato io spero di si...sono d'accordo con te sia sopravvalutato, sia chiaro...ma io spero se lo vadano a prendere perchè vuoi mettere che mazzata psicologica sia per loro perdere nella stessa sessione sia Bonucci che Dybala? La testa vuol dire tanto, a volte tutto nel calcio... perdere i tuoi pezzi da 90 è sempre una mazzata per quanto tu possa esser bravo a sostituirli.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Luglio 2017)

.
[MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] al prossimo link esterno verrai bannato. Leggi il regolamento

No copia incolla no link


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il Barça non riuscirà ad andare mai oltre Messi.
> E quando Messi finirà, il Barça tornerà ad essere la società mediocre che è sempre stata, soprattutto in ambito Europeo...


mama mia quanta ragione che hai...la gente i tifosi nati non capiscono queste cose , un altro Messi il Barca lo trovera forse fra 1000 anni , in Spagna quelli sempre al vertice Europeo sono il Real.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il Barça non riuscirà ad andare mai oltre Messi.
> E quando Messi finirà, il Barça tornerà ad essere la società mediocre che è sempre stata, soprattutto in ambito Europeo...


Sono, comunque, una società che fattura tantissimo ed ha un appeal planetario, ma... hai ragione, senza Messi perderanno moltissimo e il volume delle loro vittorie si abbasserà parecchio. Non credo torneranno una "società mediocre", ma sicuramente non manterranno più medie da 4 Champions in 10 anni.


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi suona strano Dybala...è un doppione di Messi ma scarso...se davvero dovesse accadere un simile terremoto penso che prenderebbero prima di subito Dembelè e Dele Alli. Verratti no di sicuro dopo che è passato con Raiola. Onestamente bisogna che UEFA e FIFA mettano un freno a questi ingaggi perchè non può essere sostenibile una cosa del genere e rischia di consegnare il calcio nelle mani di 2/3 persone in tutto il globo. Politicamente diventiamo terreno di conquista per nazioni piuttosto equivoche (Qatar, emirati arabi). Preoccupante.



Un salary cap (Secondo me sarebbe meglio di squadra, cioè non : "Non puoi pagare un giocatore più di X", perché cambierebbe poco, ma : "non puoi elargire stipendi superiori a X in totale a tutta la squadra") sarebbe cosa buona e giusta anche per il solo fatto di non poterti permettere James Rodriguez in tribuna in finale di Champions. Non dico di spingersi al modello americano... Ma per struttura mi pare che l'Nba sia un filino più "godibile" nonostante i magheggi degli ultimi tempi di giocatori che accettano stipendi bassi e ruoli marginali per vincere un anello.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eh calma... O'Ney è un fattore... ti cambia la squadra...
> Neymar-Cavani è roba favolosa...
> Se fa sto colpo, il PSG si candida veramente per la vittoria finale della Champions...
> Ovviamente non deve perdere pezzi importanti


stai tranquillo che intanto il Real si compra anche Hazard e anche con la squadra che hanno in finale un REAL-PSG finisce sempre 3-0 4-1


----------



## antonio92 (21 Luglio 2017)

Il psg non pagherà mai 222 MLN, poi credete pure a babbo Natale se volete


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.



Al barca probabilmente andranno 100-110 milioni più il cartellino di Verratti valutato 90-95; mi stupirebbe se ci inserissero anche altro, tipo Cavani per portare il cash a 50/60

questo spingerà il Barca su un sostituto di Neymar (Dybala, Mbappe un nome meno in rampa ma di sicuro effetto come Aguero) e spingerà anche Iniesta in uscita

40 milioni l'anno sono uno stipendio da calcio cinese..

Penso che se nemmeno dopo una roba così la UEFA interviene possiamo anche chiudere il calcio..

PS: nota su Neymar, finalmente va a fare la stella e molla il barca dove è sempre la spalla di Messi e lo sarà fino al ritiro della pulce..è evidente che quando il brasiliano ha capito che Messi stava lì altri 5 anni ha detto basta..


----------



## Snake (21 Luglio 2017)

il padre di Neymar si piglia 40 mil di commissione, altro che spalla di Messi e banalità varie.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.



Momblano (che questa cosa l'ha anticipata due mesi fa) ha detto che il Barca lo sostituisce con Coutinho.


----------



## Eziomare (21 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al barca probabilmente andranno 100-110 milioni più il cartellino di Verratti valutato 90-95; mi stupirebbe se ci inserissero anche altro, tipo Cavani per portare il cash a 50/60
> 
> questo spingerà il Barca su un sostituto di Neymar (Dybala, Mbappe un nome meno in rampa ma di sicuro effetto come Aguero) e spingerà anche Iniesta in uscita
> 
> ...



Io credo che piuttosto che cedere Verratti il petroliere lo annegherebbe di proprio pugno. Per me sti pazzi sganciano la doppia piotta.


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2017)

Neymar a 220 milioni sarebbe un'operazione comunque più sensata di Belotti a 80, rapportando i due giocatori...


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Catalunya, Neymar è ad un passo dal clamoroso trasferimento al PSG. L'affare viene dato per fatto al 95%. Il brasiliano guadagnerà 40 milioni di euro a stagione. Il Barça per sostituirlo potrebbe prendere Dybala dalla Juve, valutato 100 milioni.



Ma il Fair play finanziario? Ricordo che in passato hanno magheggiato con iniezioni dallo sceicco mascherate come sponsorizzazioni (con la copertura di Platiní perché il figlio era o è nell' organigramma societario) ma ora? Cioè fatemi capire, perché loro possono barare, esimersi ed aggirare?


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2017)

Solite squadre di figurine...la Champions la vinceranno tra 20 anni, se va bene


----------

